# New MINI Clubman Makes North American Debut At Los Angeles International Auto Show



## alantlee24210 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Get Rid of Speedometer*

I know there are lots of Cooper enthusiasts, but for the life of me I cannot conceive of driving a car with a dufus speedometer misplaced in the center of the dash. I would need to wear a Mickey Mouse costume to drive it.http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/plthumbsdown.gif


----------

